# Father's day is coming! What u getting/where u fishing?



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Father's day is coming and I'm treating myself, even though I'm still undecided on what to get, I was thinking on getting a Abu Garcia 6500 or the blue Mag but I'm still searching for a good deal. 

I'll be heading to OC leaving on Friday night, hopefully the blues and trouts are still around and probably i'll be hitting the surf too

Where you guys heading this weekend?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Flounda said:


> Father's day is coming and I'm treating myself, even though I'm still undecided on what to get, I was thinking on getting a Abu Garcia 6500 or the blue Mag but I'm still searching for a good deal.
> 
> I'll be heading to OC leaving on Friday night, hopefully the blues and trouts are still around and probably i'll be hitting the surf too
> 
> Where you guys heading this weekend?


Blue Yonder!  

Gotta stay in town this weekend...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey don't you have to be a dad to celebrate Father's Day!    

I'm hoping to get another ballistic, some drawings from my kids, and a big dinner!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

might be getting a road bike or electric shaver...


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

If you are not a father yet, act like one you may still get something :fishing:


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm going to chase some blues and croakers off the coke this saturday


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

two mud hole 10 foot rocket surf blanks with parts to make set of pier rods. 
Tools


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i didn't know blues were here... any reports?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I won't be going home  but I do hope to get some hand made cards, drawings, and fishing stuff from my daughter. For my birthday she made me a handmade fishing pop up book! You extend the page and the fish on the line pops out of the water!! Man that was such an awesome gift.

I hope like hell to get out fishing but not sure where I will end up. I have some of my gear here but I am sure I forgot something important.

Oh yeah, I want sushi/tempura for fathers day. I usually go to Sushi Sono in Columbia. Anyone have any better sushi suggestions close to Columbia (and won't rob me blind)


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Hahahah, sushi places that "rob you blind". Common Cyg, what other type of restaurant doesn't cook your food and charge you by the bite


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll be home by myself not doing a dag on thing. Guess I'll go to church in between not doing anything.

So...nothing...church...nothing...

As far as getting something, people get stuff for father's day? You guys are talking about getting stuff that's nicer than I get for my birthday, Christmas, or any other occasion. Youse some lucky folk.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

I'll be looking to make a trip to either the Coke or PLO (and places near these two places, e.g. Solomons on the way to PLO).

I'll be with Jr. spending quality time and trying to teach him about :fishing: and of course life.

Anyways, tight lines fellas!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*An inexpensive place in Baltimore City...*



cygnus-x1 said:


> Oh yeah, I want sushi/tempura for fathers day. I usually go to Sushi Sono in Columbia. Anyone have any better sushi suggestions close to Columbia (and won't rob me blind)


...(I know it's a way from Columbia), but my wife and I go to a place called "New No Da Ji" on the corner of 25th Street and Charles.

Their sushi/tempura is quite excellent, and while you won't get the exotic stuff like sea urchin roe or raw quail eggs, they have all of the other goodies (along with a killer HOT beef soup).

They also have a great Korean-style salad bar and a number of stir-fries available.

They have an "all you can eat" buffet for about $17.00. If you think you may like to try it, shoot me a PM and I'll give you my phone number, and maybe we can hook up.

PS - the Buffet also includes some tasty Korean grilled beef and a great Asian salad.

:beer:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Hey don't you have to be a dad to celebrate Father's Day!
> 
> I'm hoping to get another ballistic, some drawings from my kids, and a big dinner!


Hey, I'm a potential father!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> I'll be home by myself not doing a dag on thing. Guess I'll go to church in between not doing anything.
> 
> So...nothing...church...nothing...
> 
> As far as getting something, people get stuff for father's day? You guys are talking about getting stuff that's nicer than I get for my birthday, Christmas, or any other occasion. Youse some lucky folk.


Home by yourself ??? Then you should be fishing! Where is your family ? (forgive me if I missed any important information you gave out already). As for stuff all I get is homemade paper crafts from my daughter ... and even though it is fathers day ... I am still footing the bill for the fathers day dinner.

Your kids should at least give you a card .... right?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Hahahah, sushi places that "rob you blind". Common Cyg, what other type of restaurant doesn't cook your food and charge you by the bite


Look the Japanese/Korean war/conflict ended many many moons ago ... don't keep trying to light that fire    and don't get me involved  

My daughter wants us to go to Outback (again) but I want something different but a known quantity ... Sushi Sono is very good.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Been keeping it more or less on the down low (low down if your watching Meet the Fockers)...my wife took the kids and went to TX a few weeks ago with the demand that if I want to get back together I sell the house and get something in a better neighborhood.

Stupid kids playing with guns (shot about 20 rounds) on the hill in front of our place sort of set her off.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> Been keeping it more or less on the down low (low down if your watching Meet the Fockers)...my wife took the kids and went to TX a few weeks ago with the demand that if I want to get back together I sell the house and get something in a better neighborhood.


Hey man I am sorry to hear that. All I remember was that she is very sick and that you were taking care of her and the kids.

Isn't Montgomery Village in a somewhat decent area? It is not like Oxon Hill or B'more.



HuskyMD said:


> Stupid kids playing with guns (shot about 20 rounds) on the hill in front of our place sort of set her off.


Heck down here in the sticks that is what they call a Saturday night party ... but it is all in good fun  

I don't know what to say except that I hope it all turns out for the best.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

combined my fathersday gift w/ my birthday gift (summer birthday) and got a RS1569 and a silver avet sx (knobby magged  ) to go with it.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm gonna get the best gift ever: my daughter is gonna outbid Fishbait's daughter for the Balsacstic rod/reel combo. Ain't nothin' better than that


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

fishbait said:


> and a big dinner!


There's a shocker   

I'm just getting a tackle box and a suspended sentence on my fishing probation.:fishing:


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Fathers Day Gift*

What do yu think about a Tuna trip in Aug? just fnd out about it and yu know I gotta go! could not believe it myself until I saw the reservations for the boat............. :fishing:


----------



## chuckp (Feb 20, 2004)

Two day cobia trip out of Va. Beach.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Paradise Island*



Flounda said:


> ...I'll be heading to OC leaving on Friday night, hopefully the blues and trouts are still around and probably i'll be hitting the surf too. Where you guys heading this weekend?


Fishing IRI South Jetty Friday night/ Saturday morning...  Nothing beats catching stripers at night (no one around and VERY quiet) on topwater plugs.     

If you listen hard enough, you can hear the fish feeding. Blues come in at first light..

Well worth the 2+ hours drive from the "K" Section in MD...

Sandcrab


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Sandcrab said:


> Fishing IRI South Jetty Friday night/ Saturday morning...  Nothing beats catching stripers at night (no one around and VERY quiet) on topwater plugs.
> 
> If you listen hard enough, you can hear the fish feeding. Blues come in at first light..
> 
> ...


Wow does that sound like fun! Never fished IRI before.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*my fathers day gift!*

My wife allowed me to purchase some waders from llbean!!!! She's also letting poppa hook up with Ron (sandcrab) and learn how to fish with lures!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Hey, I'm a potential father!


Wow! When did that happen. Never mind, I don't want any details. Make sure you get one of those paternity tests to make sure it's yours!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats !!! ( I think  ) AK!!!

I did get myself a fishing related fathers day gift. This week I won a 9' Tica rod and a Shimano Spheros 6000A on ebay. That is my new combo ... for the year.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

trowpa said:


> Wow does that sound like fun! Never fished IRI before.


I really would like to get out there and do that. It is just hard when you need sleep and you have a family to attend to.

I really want to hit IRI!


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I really would like to get out there and do that. It is just hard when you need sleep and you have a family to attend to.
> 
> I really want to hit IRI!


I hear you - in the same boat myself. Maybe we can get loaded up on caffeine, get permission from our families and get Sandcrab to give us all some lessons one night. I'll probably be down in the area the 22nd-24th.....


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

trowpa said:


> I hear you - in the same boat myself. Maybe we can get loaded up on caffeine, get permission from our families and get Sandcrab to give us all some lessons one night. I'll probably be down in the area the 22nd-24th.....


I hear Maine has some good fishing this time of year are you sure you don't want to go there instead of coming south. I don't want to be blowed off the beach that weekend.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*fathers day...*

I'm going to change over to CRAB mode !! Me and POP are going crabing Sunday! I don't think I have heard anyone talk about this in depth. anyone here like to run a line?????


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> I hear Maine has some good fishing this time of year are you sure you don't want to go there instead of coming south. I don't want to be blowed off the beach that weekend.




Ha ha ha! The curse is broken i told you!! It is...will i never live it down????


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Just remember...*



kmw21230 said:


> My wife allowed me to purchase some waders from llbean!!!! She's also letting poppa hook up with Ron (sandcrab) and learn how to fish with lures!


K,

Anytime I can get someone to convert over to the "Dark Side", it is a pleasure. Must tell you though, you'll have to work to catch fish. I learn something new on every outing.

Sandcrab


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Donald said:


> I'm going to change over to CRAB mode !! Me and POP are going crabing Sunday! I don't think I have heard anyone talk about this in depth. anyone here like to run a line?????


Yup. Don't trot anymore. I usually work 30 topless traps off a 14' jon.

It's a slow start this year, but they're out there.  
.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Wow! When did that happen. Never mind, I don't want any details. Make sure you get one of those paternity tests to make sure it's yours!


Notice I said "potential", not "soon-to-be"  See definition of "potential" below  

po·ten·tial – adjective 
1. possible, as opposed to actual
2. capable of being or becoming 
3. Grammar. expressing possibility


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Atlanta,

Seems that you haven't hit the bull eyes. Remember a little to the right and hold your breath before you know what...opcorn: 

Next year, on father's day you'll be well compensated if you did a good job...


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

BubbaBlue said:


> Yup. Don't trot anymore. I usually work 30 topless traps off a 14' jon.
> 
> It's a slow start this year, but they're out there.
> .


I just boiught a few of those traps to try... So they work pretty good?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Donald said:


> I just boiught a few of those traps to try... So they work pretty good?


Yeah, they work. The good thing is that they nest inside each other for storage.

Get yourself a foot of pool noodle and a piece of bicycle inner tube. Makes it so you can easily adjust their depth. For example:












Also, if you got the kind with a bait spring, suggest putting on a small piece of galv hardware cloth under the spring. Keeps the bait from pushing out the bottom.  

.


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*Hey BubbaBlue, About Your Traps...*

Hey BubbaBlue, about your traps... I have a few questions for ya, if you don't mind:

1. Why the bicycle inner tube? and how do you use it with the floats/lines to control depth?

2. Galvanized hardware cloth? I understand why but, where do you get it and how've you installed it?

3. How come you have your traps suspended on a line like that? Nice pic though.

4. If you have additional close-up pics of the inner tube and galvanized hardware cloth as they are implemented with your traps; would you mind posting them to this thread so that we can get a better understanding of how to install?

5. Lastly, what do you like to use for bait? Usual chicken parts? bull lips? have you tried salted herrring? I'm wondering bout the herring cause I caught a bunch a couple of months ago and preserved them with salt in the freezer and hope they are just as effective if not more so than chicken necks. Your thoughts and advise?

Thanks much!

Tight lines... :fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Yeah, they work. The good thing is that they nest inside each other for storage.
> 
> Get yourself a foot of pool noodle and a piece of bicycle inner tube. Makes it so you can easily adjust their depth. For example:
> 
> ...



DAMNNN BUBBA !!!    

I did not know you had a commercial license    

Nice display there!! Do you have a jon boat to crab with?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

RetroYellow said:


> Hey BubbaBlue, about your traps... I have a few questions for ya, if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. Why the bicycle inner tube? and how do you use it with the floats/lines to control depth?
> 
> ...





cygnus-x1 said:


> DAMNNN BUBBA !!!
> 
> I did not know you had a commercial license
> 
> Nice display there!! Do you have a jon boat to crab with?


I'm out playing with the GF tonight so I don't have much time.

What I'm doing with the pool noodles and such is pretty common amongst folks that run traps off of a boat.

Tell you what, I'll take some pictures and start another bible quality thread that folks might find useful. It's up to flea whether he'll want to keep it or not... considering this is a pier/surf forum, not a crab forum.

No, I don't have a commercial license, just the extra $5 crab license. 
.


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*Works for Me*



BubbaBlue said:


> I'm out playing with the GF tonight so I don't have much time.
> 
> What I'm doing with the pool noodles and such is pretty common amongst folks that run traps off of a boat.
> 
> ...



That works for me; I look forward to your post. And I don't see why SandFlea would mind some info on crabbing here since it is consistent with the theme of the site because it can also be done from a pier, not just fishing. At any rate, it'll only serve to drive more traffic to the site, which is typically a goal of any webmaster/owner. :beer: 

Tight lines... :fishing:


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Shoot Bubba, re your crabbin tactics, please do tell. Yup, crabbin is "on topic" if you ask me  

Re Fathers Day, I've got a new Minn Kota Riptide bow troller on the way from the Missus and kids...they just don't know it yet


----------

